# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  किसी सदस्य को लिंक केसे दू

## badboy123455

http://forum.hindivichar.com/newthrea...newthread&f=10

या 


http://forum.hindivichar.com/newthrea...newthread&f=10


*
इस तरह लिंक देना तो मुझे आता हे पर सूत्र का नाम लिखकर लिंक केसे देते हे जेसे मुझे किसी मित्र को इस सूत्र का नाम लिखकर लिंक देना हो तो केसे दू 

अगर किसी मित्र को पता हो तो  बताये 
तकनीकी विशेषज्ञ आमंत्रित हे*

----------


## Rajeev

मित्र इन तरीकों का पालन करे |

Step:1

Step:2

Step:3

Step:4

----------


## Rajeev

इन चित्रों को बड़े करने के लिए सबसे पहले कुछ Tabs खोलकर इन एक-एक चित्रों को पकड़कर दूसरे Tabs में छोर दे |

----------


## jai 123

भाई लिँक देने के लिए कोई भी शब्द टाईप करे अब उसे सिलेक्ट करे फिर उपर जो ग्लोब है उस पर क्लिक कर के लिँक दे

----------


## badboy123455

> भाई लिँक देने के लिए कोई भी शब्द टाईप करे अब उसे सिलेक्ट करे फिर उपर जो ग्लोब है उस पर क्लिक कर के लिँक दे


 *मित्र इस तरीके से आपको इसी सूत्र का लिंक दिया हे देख ले*

----------


## badboy123455

> *मित्र इस तरीके से आपको इसी सूत्र का लिंक दिया हे देख ले*


 *मित्र 404 NOT FOUND AA रहा हे 

मेने चेक किया हे*

----------


## badboy123455

मित्र ये लिखना कहा हे जेसे मुझे आपको लिंक देना हो तो : किसी सदस्य को लिंक केसे दू
कहा लिखू

----------


## jai 123

> मित्र ये लिखना कहा हे जेसे मुझे आपको लिंक देना हो तो : किसी सदस्य को लिंक केसे दू
> कहा लिखू


भाई जैसे कि आपने कोई शब्द लिखा जैसे GOOGLE अब केवल उसी शब्द को सिलेक्ट करे अब ग्लोब पर क्लिक करे उसमे लिँक भरने का आप्सन आएगा आपको सिर्फ लिँक पेष्ट करना है

----------


## jai 123

ye dekhiye maine yaha  link keshe du

----------


## badboy123455

> ye dekhiye maine yaha  link keshe du


 *मित्र में जब इस तरह लिंक देता हू तो 404 not found आता हे 
कृपया मदद करे*

----------


## badboy123455

> भाई जैसे कि आपने कोई शब्द लिखा जैसे GOOGLE अब केवल उसी शब्द को सिलेक्ट करे अब ग्लोब पर क्लिक करे उसमे लिँक भरने का आप्सन आएगा आपको सिर्फ लिँक पेष्ट करना है


 *मित्र जेसे मुझे आपको इस सूत्र का लिंक दें हे और लिंक पर में लिखना चाहता हू 
**यहाँ देखे 
तो ये शब्द यहाँ देखे आपकी कहा लिखू आपकी प्रोफाइल में या इस सूत्र में*

----------


## badboy123455

कुछ भी पल्ले नहीं पड़ रहा :mepullhair::mepullhair::mepullhair:

----------


## The Master

[URL***="google.com"]google.com[/URL] 

ये ऎसे दिखेगा अगर मै स्टार हटा दूँ तो

google.com


[URL***="google.com"]गुगल पर जाईए ।[/URL]

और ये ऎसे स्टार हटाने के बाद

गुगल पर जाईए ।



[URL***="लिंक यहाँपर डालनी है"]सुत्र का नाम यहाँ पर[/URL]

(स्टार हटा देना)

----------


## The Master

और उपर मित्रों ने जो बताया है वो भी काम करते है ।

----------


## badboy123455

> [URL***="google.com"]google.com[/URL] 
> 
> ये ऎसे दिखेगा अगर मै स्टार हटा दूँ तो
> 
> google.com
> 
> 
> [URL***="google.com"]गुगल पर जाईए ।[/URL]
> 
> ...


 मित्र आपको परेशान करने के लिए माफ़ी चाहता हू लेकिन जेसे मुझे आपको गूगल.कॉम का लिंक देना हो तो केसे दू step se  बताये

----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## Dark Rider



----------


## badboy123455

लिंक 
hhhhhhhhh

----------


## The Master

मित्र अब तो डार्क जी आ गए है वे विस्तार से बता देंगे ।

----------


## badboy123455

> लिंक 
> hhhhhhhhh


 अब इस सूत्र के लिंक पे लिखा *लिंक* तो कोई लिंक.कॉम खुल गयी :BangHead:

----------


## The Master

कहीं आपका broswer infected तो नही हो गया

----------


## Dark Rider

> कहीं आपका broswer infected तो नही हो गया

----------


## The Master

> 


प्रणाम डार्क जी कैसे है आप ?

----------


## Dark Rider

> प्रणाम डार्क जी कैसे है आप ?


अच्छा हू बस जा ही रहा था आपने रोक लिया कहिये कैसे है , कुछ कीजिये इनका वरना इनके घर ही चला जाऊँगा |

----------


## The Master

आप कहाँ चल दिए ?

पहले लवली जी गए फ़िर धीरे धीरे rated r , sandeep master , indersin, 

आप और साजीद जी कि मस्ती भी गायब हो गई यहाँ से तो (नियामक बनने के बाद ।)

?

----------


## draculla

*आपकी समस्या का हल यहाँ दिया गया है.
देख लीजिए.*

----------


## badboy123455

जो मर्जी वो पोस्ट करे

----------


## badboy123455

इधेर देखे 
=======

----------


## The Master

> इधेर देखे 
> =======


क्या हुआ आपकि परेशानी दुर हुई या नही ?

----------


## badboy123455

> क्या हुआ आपकि परेशानी दुर हुई या नही ?


 बस मित्र अब प्रेक्टिस कर रहा हू अबी तक तो लिंक सही नहीं मिला

----------


## The Master

ओह् तो आप  प्रेक्टिस कर रहे है मुझे लगा आपकि समस्या नही सुलझी है.

----------


## jai 123

लिंक          भाई आपकी समस्या हल हुई या नहीं

----------


## Chandrshekhar

किसी सदस्य को लिंक केसे दे  लगता है मैं सीख गया क्या ...

----------


## badboy123455

यहाँ पर आयेयहाँ पर आये

----------


## badboy123455

"यहाँ पर आये"

----------


## Dark Rider

> "यहाँ पर आये"


यहाँ पर आये

----------


## badboy123455

"यहाँ पर आये""]"यहाँ पर आये"[/URL]

----------


## badboy123455

> यहाँ पर आये


 ये लिंक तो काम ह नहीं कर रहा मित्र

----------


## Dark Rider

> "यहाँ पर आये""]"यहाँ पर आये"[/URL]


अब ठीक है पर थोडा और सुधार करो |

----------


## badboy123455

> "यहाँ पर आये""]"यहाँ पर आये"[/URL]


*आ रहा हे थोडा थोडा दिमाग में हा हा हा 
मनो भी अबकी बार चेक करना इसे*

----------


## badboy123455

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=500"]एक मात्र उदेश्य मदद http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=500[/URL]

----------


## Dark Rider

> *आ रहा हे थोडा थोडा दिमाग में हा हा हा 
> मनो भी अबकी बार चेक करना इसे*


दूसरा ठीक है पहला वाला ठीक करो |

----------


## Dark Rider

> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=500"]एक मात्र उदेश्य मदद http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=500[/URL]


एक मात्र उदेश्य मदद

----------


## badboy123455

इसे देखिये [/URL]
========

----------


## badboy123455

यहाँ से डाउनलोड करे

----------


## badboy123455

इस सूत्र को देखे

----------


## Dark Rider

> इसे देखिये 
> ========


इस तरह से करो जी |

इसे देखिये

----------


## badboy123455

मनो जी किसी की प्रोफाइल का लिंक भी ऐसे ही देते हे क्या

----------


## Dark Rider

> इस सूत्र को देखे


लिंक तो डालो यार |

----------


## badboy123455

> इस तरह से करो जी |
> 
> इसे देखिये


मनो जी ये लिंक जो मेने दिया हे वो भी सही हे

----------


## Dark Rider

> मनो जी किसी की प्रोफाइल का लिंक भी ऐसे ही देते हे क्या


हा जी इसी  तरह badboys

----------


## badboy123455

मनो भाई इसमें से हम क्या क्या हटा सकते हे यानि लिंक पर सिर्फ अधभुत कार्य ही लिखा आये

----------


## badboy123455

महान शायरों के चंद शेर [/URL]

----------


## badboy123455

[URL="http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=127"]अदभूत कार्य [/URL

----------


## badboy123455

अदभूत कार्य [/URL]
======

----------


## love.15

pls bhai mujhe ye bataye ki antarvasna forum  par kese image and vedio lod kari jaya pls help me

----------


## jai 123

भाई इमेंज अपलोड करने के लीये आप अडवांस मैं जाकर सलग्नक पर क्लिक करे

----------


## badboy123455

*मित्रों एक नया तरीका बेन भाई ने बताया हे ,बहुत सरल हे ,देखिये ,उन्ही के शब्दों में 
*


*हाँ हाँ, हो सकता है न
बताता हूँ-
पहले अपने सूत्र के पते में से एक संख्या नोट कर लें जो यहाँ है
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...14#post1039914
जैसे कि ऊपर के पते में संख्या 4955 है। यह सूत्र की आईडी है। अब अपने हस्ताक्षर में यह लिखे [thread=][/thread]
और बराबर के निशान के आगे बिना स्पेस के वह सूत्र की आईडी लिख दें। अब दोनों ब्रेकेट के बीच में जो लिखना है वो लिख दें जैसे कि मैंने रहस्यमयी कथाएँ लिखा है। अब बस ओके कर दें।
अधिक जानकारी के लिए यहाँ का संदर्भ लें।*


आभार बेन टेन भाई

----------


## Badtameez

बैड जी कल आपको मैंने ओपेरा मिनी का लिंक देने को कहा तो आपने कहा ' मुझे लिंक देना नहीं आता।' 
ये क्या चक्कर है?

----------


## satya_anveshi

धन्यवाद बैड भाई। आप ने बिना पूछे लिखा बहुत अच्छा किया, किसी मित्र को मदद मिलेगी।

----------


## badboy123455

> बैड जी कल आपको मैंने ओपेरा मिनी का लिंक देने को कहा तो आपने कहा ' मुझे लिंक देना नहीं आता।' 
> ये क्या चक्कर है?


*
मित्र वो सॉफ्टवेयर मेने मोबाइल से डाउनलोड किया था ,फिर कम्प्यूटर में डाल रखा था ,अब जो सॉफ्टवेयर pc में हे उसे केसे  नेट पर डालू और फिर केसे उसका लिंक दू ये मुझे नही आता 

हा किसी साईट का ,फोरम में किसी सूत्र का लिंक देना तो आता हे*

----------


## badboy123455

> धन्यवाद बैड भाई। आप ने बिना पूछे लिखा बहुत अच्छा किया, किसी मित्र को मदद मिलेगी।


*
धन्यवाद मित्र ,मुझे पता था आपको आपति नही होगी ,आपको+++
वैसे ये तरीका बहुत सरल हे ,में भी समझ गया*

----------


## Badtameez

> *
> मित्र वो सॉफ्टवेयर मेने मोबाइल से डाउनलोड किया था ,फिर कम्प्यूटर में डाल रखा था ,अब जो सॉफ्टवेयर pc में हे उसे केसे  नेट पर डालू और फिर केसे उसका लिंक दू ये मुझे नही आता 
> 
> हा किसी साईट का ,फोरम में किसी सूत्र का लिंक देना तो आता हे*


अच्छा,,,, चलिए बैड भाई कोई बात नहीं आपने ओपेरा के बारे में बता दिया वही काफी है।
आपका धन्यवाद!

----------


## Teach Guru

> बैड जी कल आपको मैंने ओपेरा मिनी का लिंक देने को कहा तो आपने कहा ' मुझे लिंक देना नहीं आता।' 
> ये क्या चक्कर है?


मित्र आप कौनसा मोबाइल इस्तेमाल करते हो और आपको ओपेरा का कौनसा वर्जन चाहिए....

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र आप कौनसा मोबाइल इस्तेमाल करते हो और आपको ओपेरा का कौनसा वर्जन चाहिए....


जी दिनेश जी, मैं nokia x2-01

----------


## Teach Guru

> जी दिनेश जी, मैं nokia x2-01


आपके मोबाइल में ओपेरा का 6.5 वर्जन चलेगा, यदि कोई और वर्जन चाहिए तो अभी बताएं ....

निचे दिए गए लिंक से डाउनलोड करें ओपेरा मिनी 6.5

----------


## Badtameez

> आपके मोबाइल में ओपेरा का 6.5 वर्जन चलेगा, यदि कोई और वर्जन चाहिए तो अभी बताएं ....
> 
> निचे दिए गए लिंक से डाउनलोड करें ओपेरा मिनी 6.5


uc और opera के अलावा भी कोई ब्राउजर मेरे मोबाइल पर चल सकता है??????????

----------


## badboy123455

> *
> मित्र वो सॉफ्टवेयर मेने मोबाइल से डाउनलोड किया था ,फिर कम्प्यूटर में डाल रखा था ,अब जो सॉफ्टवेयर pc में हे उसे केसे  नेट पर डालू और फिर केसे उसका लिंक दू ये मुझे नही आता 
> 
> हा किसी साईट का ,फोरम में किसी सूत्र का लिंक देना तो आता हे*





> मित्र आप कौनसा मोबाइल इस्तेमाल करते हो और आपको ओपेरा का कौनसा वर्जन चाहिए....


*टीच जी एक बात बताइए ,अगर मुझे आपको कोई सॉफ्टवेयर देना हे ,और वो मेरे पीसी में हे ,तो क्या उस सॉफ्टवेयर को ड्रॉप बॉक्स में डाल कर उसका पब्लिक लिंक यहा पोस्ट कर दू तो वो आपको प्राप्त हो जायेगा*

----------


## mantu007

> *टीच जी एक बात बताइए ,अगर मुझे आपको कोई सॉफ्टवेयर देना हे ,और वो मेरे पीसी में हे ,तो क्या उस सॉफ्टवेयर को ड्रॉप बॉक्स में डाल कर उसका पब्लिक लिंक यहा पोस्ट कर दू तो वो आपको प्राप्त हो जायेगा*


*जी सरकार ..ऐसे ही होता है ...*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *टीच जी एक बात बताइए ,अगर मुझे आपको कोई सॉफ्टवेयर देना हे ,और वो मेरे पीसी में हे ,तो क्या उस सॉफ्टवेयर को ड्रॉप बॉक्स में डाल कर उसका पब्लिक लिंक यहा पोस्ट कर दू तो वो आपको प्राप्त हो जायेगा*


हाँ मित्र आप ऐसा कर सकते हो।

----------


## badboy123455

> *जी सरकार ..ऐसे ही होता है ...*





> हाँ मित्र आप ऐसा कर सकते हो।


*आप दोनों मित्रों का हार्दिक आभार ......
अब किसी सॉफ्टवेयर,किताब,या अन्य चीजों का लिंक भी में दे सकूंगा*

----------

